# Understanding HD...



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

 Lots of u have watched Full-HD Content (1080p).
 So I wanna clear the concept of 'what is HD'.

*High-Definition Video consists of two things  *
A.Resolution above 720p but 1080p is full HD.

B.Video Bitrate the more the bitrate the more the crsytal clarity...

But I have a question on point...by only resolution of 1080p doesnt mean dat the content is Full-HD...coz low resolution videos can also be upscaled to 1080p using converters.....

so,point B also is essential..what do u say?

any other core component u know?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

Frame Rate? It should be atleast 25, but 30 is also common.
I think by Bit rate you mean Data rate. Since Bit rate is usually associated with the Audio part of a video file.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> But I have a question on point...by only resolution of 1080p doesnt mean dat the content is Full-HD...coz low resolution videos can also be upscaled to 1080p using converters.....


Yes they can be upscaled. It depends whether the video has been recorded in 1080p or not.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> so,point B also is essential..what do u say?


 Well of course its essential. Try to lower it too much and you'll see the results.
As Vineet said Frame rate is also important. And the other important parts are container, codec and many things that coming together makes a Video say if you have a damn good quality but a bad Audio so would you say that the video was good .


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 5, 2011)

> by only resolution of 1080p doesnt mean dat the content is Full-HD.



by definition any video having a resolution greater than 1280x720 ( aka 720p) is termed as HD. As the resolution goes beyong that, more and more prefixes get added. Full HD, Ultra Max Hd yadda, yadda.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hi Guys,
> But I have a question on point...by only resolution of 1080p doesnt mean dat the content is Full-HD...coz low resolution videos can also be upscaled to 1080p using converters.....


Any video having 1080p is termed as full HD...it maybe upscaled but as far as it displays 1080 pixels vertically


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Frame Rate? It should be atleast 25, but 30 is also common.



but a framerate of 23.XX fps is also good 
Btw framerate is associated with motion....& not Crystal Clear Clarity 



vineet369 said:


> I think by Bit rate you mean Data rate. Since Bit rate is usually associated with the Audio part of a video file.



Nope....I mean Video Bitrate & not audio bit rate they both r different



gameranand said:


> And the other important parts are container, codec and many things that coming together makes a Video


Not Necessary if u neglect the file size.
say an MP4 can also be a good container as MKV for an HD Content 




gameranand said:


> say if you have a damn good quality but a bad Audio so would you say that the video was good.


Audio is for Hearing...& HD videos r 5.1 channel
its vision aspect of HD...



abhidev said:


> Any video having 1080p is termed as full HD...it maybe upscaled but as far as it displays 1080 pixels vertically



No use of upscaling...it just covers ur LCD screen size..but will be heavily pixelated....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Audio is for Hearing...& HD videos r 5.1 channel
> its vision aspect of HD...


If you get the video from a legit source then AFAIK video won't be upscaled and audio would be good but you can't guarantee that for other sources also which provide good visual but bad audio. I said that regarding those videos.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> No use of upscaling...it just covers ur LCD screen size..but will be heavily pixelated....


It will be still called HD. Thats why I mentioned 


			
				gameranand said:
			
		

> It depends whether the video has been recorded in 1080p or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Buddy recording a video in 1080p format is completely different from a upscaling a video in 1080p.....

dont compare a upscaled 640*240 video to 1080p ---> a HD video recorded by a cam corder (1080p)


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Absolutely agree. I wonder why upscaling is done in the first place? Since we can watch a low-res video also in full screen, which would fill the entire screen, and of course still be pixelated!


----------



## asingh (Apr 5, 2011)

I think this explains it good detail..!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

Cud u guys post the details of the best HD 1080p content u have seen...
details such as resolution,video bitrate,fps etc


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is mine
General
ID                               : 741 (0x2E5)
Complete name                    : F:\Songs\English Video\Shakira\SHAKIRA - HIPS DONT LIE.ts
Format                           : MPEG-TS
File size                        : 445 MiB
Duration                         : 4mn 6s
Overall bit rate                 : 15.1 Mbps

Video
ID                               : 17 (0x11)
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : MPEG Video
Format_Commercial_IfAny          : HDV 720p
Format version                   : Version 2
Format profile                   : Main@High
Format settings, BVOP            : Yes
Format settings, Matrix          : Default
Format settings, GOP             : M=3, N=15
Codec ID                         : 2
Duration                         : 4mn 6s
Bit rate mode                    : Variable
Bit rate                         : 13.9 Mbps
Nominal bit rate                 : 15.0 Mbps
Maximum bit rate                 : 15.4 Mbps
Width                            : 1 280 pixels
Height                           : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate                       : 59.940 fps
Standard                         : Component
Color space                      : YUV
Chroma subsampling               : 4:2:0
Bit depth                        : 8 bits
Scan type                        : Progressive
Compression mode                 : Lossy
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.253
Stream size                      : 410 MiB (92%)

Audio
ID                               : 20 (0x14)
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : AC-3
Format/Info                      : Audio Coding 3
Mode extension                   : CM (complete main)
Codec ID                         : 129
Duration                         : 4mn 6s
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Bit rate                         : 448 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                 : 504 Kbps
Channel(s)                       : 6 channels
Channel positions                : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate                    : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth                        : 16 bits
Compression mode                 : Lossy
Delay relative to video          : -232ms
Stream size                      : 13.2 MiB (3%)
Language                         : English

Text #1
ID                               : 17 (0x11)608-1
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : EIA-608
Muxing mode                      : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info           : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                         : 4mn 6s
Stream size                      : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Text #2
ID                               : 17 (0x11)1
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : EIA-708
Muxing mode                      : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info           : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                         : 4mn 6s
Stream size                      : 0.00 Byte (0%)

Menu
ID                               : 16 (0x10)
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Duration                         : 4mn 6s
List                             : 17 (0x11) (MPEG Video) / 20 (0x14) (AC-3, English)
Language                         :  / English
Maximum bit rate                 : 16201200


Although its 720p but its the best I have ever seen.
I have seen 1080p content but nothing like this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> *
> Bit rate                         : 13.9 Mbps
> Nominal bit rate                 : 15.0 Mbps
> Maximum bit rate                 : 15.4 Mbps*
> ...



59.940fps....gr8
is there any pixelation on full screen 

y this 3 different bitrates??
I think bitrate above 10Mbps is excellent


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> is there any pixelation on full screen


No its crystal clear even with all those disco lights.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> y this 3 different bitrates??


Because of this


> Bit rate mode : Variable


----------



## nims11 (Apr 6, 2011)

What about1080i, in which providers like tata sky provide HD channels? Isnt it the same as 720p?


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

nims11 said:


> What about1080i, in which providers like tata sky provide HD channels? Isnt it the same as 720p?


Gogole about Progressive scan (p) and Interlaced video (i).

Progressive scan vs. interlaced video | Axis Communications

Interlaced vs. Progressive Signals

The Big Picture - Interlaced vs. Progressive, Fields vs. Frames, 3:2 pulldown and Inverse Telecine (page 1 of 2)

1080 and 720 are just the number of vertical lines.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

@ nims11
Have a look at this
Wikipedia 1080i


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Here is mine
> General
> ID                               : 741 (0x2E5)
> Complete name                    : F:\Songs\English Video\Shakira\SHAKIRA - HIPS DONT LIE.ts
> ...



where did you get this video from i need it


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:
			
		

> where did you get this video from i need it


You just have to install *Klite Codec Pack* This feature comes with it. After you have installed it then a option *Media info* in the right click context menu of any playable file. Be it video or Audio.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You just have to install *Klite Codec Pack* This feature comes with it. After you have installed it then a option *Media info* in the right click context menu of any playable file. Be it video or Audio.



Bro he needs the video itself and not the information of video


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You just have to install *Klite Codec Pack* This feature comes with it. After you have installed it then a option *Media info* in the right click context menu of any playable file. Be it video or Audio.



he is asking for the video...u got from where???


----------



## mitraark (Apr 19, 2011)

Well if you want 1080p Music Videos Youtube has quite good collection [ Not as good as BD Rips but good enough ]

YouTube - Rebecca Black - Friday (OFFICIAL VIDEO)

Select 1080p from Bottom Right COrner of video. Download the Video using IDM or keepvid.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2011)

^^Are BD Rips good in quality....

I mean peopled download video of whopping sizes of 25~40GB r they also BD Rip???


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Well if you want 1080p Music Videos Youtube has quite good collection [ Not as good as BD Rips but good enough ]
> 
> YouTube - Rebecca Black - Friday (OFFICIAL VIDEO)
> 
> Select 1080p from Bottom Right COrner of video. Download the Video using IDM or keepvid.com



OFFTOPIC:
LOL: Do you really like that Black Friday song, supposedly the most disliked song of all time? 

OnTopic:
Finding HD videos on youtube is not hard to find at all. Just search for any song, and filter the results by "Only HD videos"


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2011)

She seems to be some firang sis of Himmesh reshamiya....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2011)

Guys I have a video file whose resolution is 1920*1080p (i.e full HD)
but when I play the video I can see two parallel black strips...does 1080p has black strips
or does it play full screen???


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2011)

^^
It should not have those strips. You need to change the scaling on the graphics adapter.


----------



## Vyom (May 12, 2011)

@Zangetsu:
Those black strips which you are witnessing are to compensate the mismatch of ratio's between that of the video to that of the screen resolution.
Its simple maths.
Find ratio of video = eg, if video is 1280 x 544, then Video ratio = 2.35
ratio of screen res = which is, 1920 x 1080 = 1.77.

So clearly in the examples above, video is More wide than the resolution of the screen, and hence the horizontal lines.

If you are using VLC, you can try to decrease the video ratio by changing Aspect Ratio, right click Video -> Aspect Ratio.
But remember this can make the video stretched. (That is actors would look longer than usual).


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2011)

^^
Both his file and monitor are 1080pi. He will need to check the settings on his adapter. It is just a simple tweak. Or change resolution on his player. It will not stretch to show awkward.


----------



## Anorion (May 13, 2011)

unfortunately even "technically" is a vague term here, depends on the screen pretty heavily here. HD is frame size, as well as the frame rate. The frame size is 1280x720 or higher, and the frame rate is 60 fps or higher. this is in theory, and all digital data invariably has compression, and the video standards are pretty lossy MPEG is one example, but every compression method is just another name for loss in some kind of video quality. So yeah HD video is no guarantee for quality, the less "lossy" the compression, the better, but there are bloated file formats too, MPEG may even be one of them.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Guys I have a video file whose resolution is 1920*1080p (i.e full HD)
> but when I play the video I can see two parallel black strips...does 1080p has black strips
> or does it play full screen???


That happens when your screen aspet ratio don't match video's aspect ratio. But you alwys get rid of them using MPC or GOM and many times VLC. But the thing is like vineet said that video would be stretched.



			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> ratio of screen res = which is, 1920 x 1080 = 1.77.


Its called 16:9 in common I guess.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

I m using my monitor in 1920*1080p resolution....



vineet369 said:


> @Zangetsu:
> Those black strips which you are witnessing are to compensate the mismatch of ratio's between that of the video to that of the screen resolution.
> Its simple maths.
> Find ratio of video = eg, if video is 1280 x 544, then Video ratio = 2.35
> ...



I have used aspect ratio 16:9 in MPC but still black strips....

Q.If I play the same video in 40" Full HD TV.will it show those black strips?

here is the media info of that file:

Format                           : Matroska
File size                          : 18 GiB
Duration                         : 2h 30mn
Overall bit rate                : 16.9 Mbps

*Video*
ID                               : 1
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : High@L4.1
Format settings, CABAC           : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames        : 3 frames
Codec ID                         : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration                         : 2h 30mn
Bit rate                         : 13.9 Mbps
Width                            : 1 920 pixels
Height                           : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate                       : 23.976 fps
Color space                      : YUV
Chroma subsampling               : 4:2:0
Bit depth                        : 8 bits
Scan type                        : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.280
Stream size                      : 14.2 GiB (80%)
Writing library                  : x264 core 80 r1376 3feaec2
Encoding settings                : cabac=1 / ref=3 / deblock=1:0:0 / analyse=0x3:0x133 / me=umh / subme=7 / psy=1 / psy_rd=1.0:0.0 / mixed_ref=1 / me_range=16 / chroma_me=1 / trellis=1 / 8x8dct=1 / cqm=0 / deadzone=21,11 / fast_pskip=1 / chroma_qp_offset=-2 / threads=3 / sliced_threads=0 / nr=0 / decimate=1 / mbaff=0 / constrained_intra=0 / bframes=3 / b_pyramid=0 / b_adapt=1 / b_bias=0 / direct=2 / wpredb=1 / wpredp=2 / keyint=250 / keyint_min=25 / scenecut=40 / rc_lookahead=50 / rc=2pass / mbtree=1 / bitrate=13897 / ratetol=1.0 / qcomp=0.60 / qpmin=10 / qpmax=51 / qpstep=4 / cplxblur=20.0 / qblur=0.5 / ip_ratio=1.40 / aq=1:1.00


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2011)

^^ As I stated earlier, the visibility of black bars is the result of mismatch between the aspect ratio of the video and that of the screen size.

So for a video of aspect ratio, 16:9, you will need a screen of that exact aspect ratio of 16:9, so that the black bars (which are called *Letterbox mattes*), dissapear.
Now since I don't know the aspect ratio of your 40" HD TV, I can't tell if the Letterbox matte would be visible or not.

As strange as it may sound, but I actually like those mattes, since it enhances the "widescreen" nature of the video. And I love widescreen!


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Q.If I play the same video in 40" Full HD TV.will it show those black strips?


Most probably yes.
Screens which have exact 16:9 ratio are somewhat smaller than regular onces in like half a inch.... Like 19" is 16:10 while 18.5(or something like that don't remember) is a exact 16:9. Nowadays its not really hard to find them but a few years back 16:9 monitors and TVs were rare.


			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> As strange as it may sound, but I actually like those mattes, since it enhances the "widescreen" nature of the video. And I love widescreen!


I usually get rid of them by selecting aspect ratio 16:10 in VLC and in MPC its simpler than VLC.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

@vineet369 & gameranand: i dont find 16:10 option in MPC...
do i have to do some setting in CCC???

look I have another video of 1080p which play full screen without black strips...???How???

*Given Below:*
Format                           : Matroska
File size                        : 81.3 MiB
Duration                         : 1mn 1s
Overall bit rate                 : 11.1 Mbps

Video
ID                               : 1
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : High@L4.1
Format settings, CABAC           : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames        : 5 frames
Codec ID                         : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration                         : 1mn 1s
Width                            : 1 920 pixels
Height                           : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate                       : 23.976 fps
Color space                      : YUV
Chroma subsampling               : 4:2:0
Bit depth                        : 8 bits
Scan type                        : Progressive
Language                         : English


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2011)

So you are saying, that you have two videos, lets say, VD1, and VD2, both having the same aspect ratio of 16:9. Now, VD1 is showing matte, but VD2 isn't!
That's Strange! 

I think, VD1 have some inherent defect, because of which, the aspect ratio changes, as soon as it's played.
OR 
VD2 have some inherent defect, because of which, the aspect ratio changes to that of the monitor, resulting in the absence of matte.

*BTW, I noticed now, that you havn't mentioned the resolution of the monitor on which you are watching this video. Please mention that!*


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *BTW, I noticed now, that you havn't mentioned the resolution of the monitor on which you are watching this video. Please mention that!*



Pls read my post#32 carefully


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> I m using my monitor in 1920*1080p resolution....


Whats aspect ratio of your monitor as per manufacturer. 


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> gameranand: i dont find 16:10 option in MPC...
> do i have to do some setting in CCC???


Just turn on your numlock keys( That little light should glow) Then press 8 on numlock keys to increase the size of video vertically and 2 to decrease. Press 6 to increase size of video horizontally and 4 to decrease. Simple isn't it.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Just turn on your numlock keys( That little light should glow) Then press 8 on numlock keys to increase the size of video vertically and 2 to decrease. Press 6 to increase size of video horizontally and 4 to decrease. Simple isn't it.



Oyee..I know this...but this is manual resizing...

1080p has 16:9 aspect ratio & this is called widescreen dats y black strips


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Oyee..I know this...but this is manual resizing...


Even when you change the aspect ratio in VLC is manual resizing.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> 1080p has 16:9 aspect ratio & this is called widescreen dats y black strips


Yeah right.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

I got it....in the above video file some times the video is shown in full screen for 2~3mins & than video is shown in widescreen may b camera shoot that way


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I got it....in the above video file some times the video is shown in full screen for 2~3mins & than video is shown in widescreen may b camera shoot that way



HEY BHAGWAN! So, now you got it...  FINALLY! Thanks!
So conclusion learnt is that, if the video aspect ratio = monitor aspect ratio, then there are no mattes (black stripes). And when ratio of video > monitor aspect ratio, then there ARE mattes.

Seriously dude.. you should have observed that way before! ....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

Btw where to check current monitor setup is 16:9 or not?


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2011)

Look for the term used as, "Native Resolution". It's always mentioned along with the documentation of any monitor.
Native resolution is the resolution which the monitor support by default or you can say, that on which the monitor would work perfectly well.
Now, divide this ratio, and you should get a fraction, which would further yield only decimal result. Like 4:3, 16:9.. etc... etc...


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Btw where to check current monitor setup is 16:9 or not?


Like vineet said its decided by your native resolution. Say if your native resolution is 1440*900 then its 16:10, If its 1920*1080 then its 16:9, if 1920*1200 then its 16:10.


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2011)

One can scale a video to 1080 resolution high, but it doesn't make it 1080p, i.e. the video isn't originally of a resolution of 1920x1080 with 1080 horizontal lines of vertical resolution but can be progressively scanned.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> One can scale a video to 1080 resolution high, but it doesn't make it 1080p, i.e. the video isn't originally of a resolution of 1920x1080 with 1080 horizontal lines of vertical resolution but can be progressively scanned.


Exactly. And the one who are progressively scanned have a different name i.e 1080i while those who natively have this resolution are called 1080p. Actually advertisers earn a lot because of this confusion as many customers don't know the exact difference between these.


----------



## asingh (May 14, 2011)

^^
Wooah....! You guys are really really confused. Instead of writing it up, guiding the bunch to two informative links.

1080i vs p
HDTV: 1080i Vs. 1080p? What’s the difference?

Progressive scane is not 1080*i*.


----------



## sygeek (May 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Exactly. And the one who are progressively scanned have a different name i.e 1080i while those who natively have this resolution are called 1080p. Actually advertisers earn a lot because of this confusion as many customers don't know the exact difference between these.


That's not what I meant, 1080i = 1080 horizontal lines interlaced
1080p = 1080 horizontal lines Progressively scanned


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2011)

Did anybody viewed/checked any original BD Movie from Disc in Plasma/HDTV?Did u see those black strips or not?coz I havent seen amy original BD Movie in Blu-Ray Player...


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> That's not what I meant, 1080i = 1080 horizontal lines interlaced
> 1080p = 1080 horizontal lines Progressively scanned


Oh yeah got confused with that. Got it now. I remember one thing always. 1080i=bad and 1080p=good.  Got confused with the technical terms.


			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Did anybody viewed/checked any original BD Movie from Disc in Plasma/HDTV?Did u see those black strips or not?coz I havent seen amy original BD Movie in Blu-Ray Player...


Yes there are black strips.


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

It might be the case that video itself has those two black stripes.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> It might be the case that video itself has those two black stripes.


Yeah it happens many time. I downloaded a video (DAO Sacred Ashed Trailer) and no matter what I do but the black bands were there and I would stretch it then video looks broken so I thought that video has black bands and nothing can be done so I watch that with those bands.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2011)

Guys, 
I had a Dual Audio mkv(eng + chinese) with a bitrate of 16.9Mbps
& I use mkvmerge to remove the chinese audio so the new mkv media properties are all same as previous but only one difference bitrate is reduced to 15.4Mbps.So Is there any loss in video quality?


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

^Nope.....


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Guys,
> I had a Dual Audio mkv(eng + chinese) with a bitrate of 16.9Mbps
> & I use mkvmerge to remove the chinese audio so the new mkv media properties are all same as previous but only one difference bitrate is reduced to 15.4Mbps.So Is there any loss in video quality?


When you removed that audio then the overall bitrate got reduced but the quality of video and the other audio is still the same.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> When you removed that audio then the overall bitrate got reduced but the quality of video and the other audio is still the same.



Ok..so u mean 
overall bitrate = video bitrate + audio bitrate


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Ok..so u mean
> overall bitrate = video bitrate + audio bitrate


Yup. Thats right.


----------



## mitraark (May 17, 2011)

Usually people make the mistake of thinking that for Full HD , the video *has* to be 1920x1080 , Resolutions like 1920x800 aare not Full HD. This is a misconception, Films are made in such a way that only after adding the black bars will the total resolution be 1920x1080. One exception is AVATAR , which is available at 1920x1080. Other HD Movies are all like 1920x800 .


----------



## Vyom (May 17, 2011)

^^ Its a little hard to believe what you have said!
Have you read that somewhere, or your own observation?


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2011)

mitraak said:
			
		

> Usually people make the mistake of thinking that for Full HD , the video has to be 1920x1080 , Resolutions like 1920x800 aare not Full HD. This is a misconception, Films are made in such a way that only after adding the black bars will the total resolution be 1920x1080. One exception is AVATAR , which is available at 1920x1080. Other HD Movies are all like 1920x800


Bro the videos with those bars also comes in HD category.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Usually people make the mistake of thinking that for Full HD , the video *has* to be 1920x1080 , Resolutions like 1920x800 aare not Full HD. This is a misconception, Films are made in such a way that only after adding the black bars will the total resolution be 1920x1080. One exception is AVATAR , which is available at 1920x1080. Other HD Movies are all like 1920x800 .



resolution above 720p is considered HD.

and 1920*1080 includes those blackstrips......


----------



## abhidev (May 18, 2011)

not above 720p but 720p itself falls under HD....and 1080p is full HD


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2011)

abhidev said:


> not above 720p but 720p itself falls under HD....and 1080p is full HD



Ya... >=720p


----------

